

Falcon 9 to launch on Friday, 11 am edt - rglovejoy
http://www.spacex.com/webcast.php

======
jeebusroxors
This is a link to the web cast: Start: 10:40 AM Eastern / 7:40 AM Pacific /
1440 UT

